# Preston and Blackpool show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a great day at the show today  
Mazpahs Mischief Maker my blue point girl won her open class got BOB
a 1st and a 2nd in her side classes  
Mazpahs Mystic Magwi Havana boy won his open class got BOB and a red card day  
am I happy ..................JUST A BIT!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW-not that i'm surprised, i mean i did say you should have kept this STUNNING HAVANA boy.....But s'pose a promise is a promise is a promiseWell Done to the SUPER HomeGrown Missy-so richly deserved and no wonder your proud, it's lovely to say the least when judges recognise what you saw all the way-with more to comeBrilliant stuff Marzi


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WELDONE

Both stunning kittens

is the ori black from that litter going to be shown?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> WELDONE
> 
> Both stunning kittens
> 
> is the ori black from that litter going to be shown?


Well he was sold for show but so far the people still havent shown him 
I'm a little upset about it he is such a lovely boy too


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He's stunning  That's why I asked!!! It's a shame.

Thanks for that photo though. I am so in love with the blacks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Lovely kitties! Congratulations!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I was there too..
my little Bengal baby won BoB, five firsts and a third.. 
im well chuffed...


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Sue x/Queen B

Another defector eh?! You're all over here posting like mad, but nobody is using their real names! Why not?!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

my little Bengal baby won BoB, five firsts and a third..
im well chuffed...Congrats to you and your beautiful kitt-well deserved


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Hi Sue x/Queen B
> 
> Another defector eh?! You're all over here posting like mad, but nobody is using their real names! Why not?!


Hi Nicola.. hows you?
My real name is sue x

Thanks Kelly.. Am made up with her..


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is simply Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you May xx


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> Hi Nicola.. hows you? My real name is sue x


On top form thanks Sue. Nice to have you posting here.


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad your having fun...
Im stuck at work, got a bangin headache and got 7 shops to sign up before sunday... Boo


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *to May and Sue, beautiful babies who well deserved their wins.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Saikou said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS *to May and Sue, beautiful babies who well deserved their wins.


I second that


----------

